# Front Sight Firearms Training Institute



## Polar Bear (May 8, 2010)

Front Sight Firearms Training Institute what are your thoughts, comments, criticism's?????

http://www.frontsight.com/http://www.frontsight.com/map.asp


----------



## Vegas (May 8, 2010)

front site in nv has lots of issues and is very unsafe in my experiences and knowledge


----------



## FNULNU (May 8, 2010)

Hmmmm... free gun?


----------



## HOLLiS (May 8, 2010)

Why?    There are probably better paths.   Say you work in a sporting good store, go to the various manufacturers armorer's classes.  Work on your own firearms and friends.  Build up your tools and knowledge.   Basic class in machine shop technology would be better (community college?).   It is like classes to be Auto Techs, people can take the class and get the paper, yet they are still deadly with a screwdriver.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 8, 2010)

I have heard good and bad things about Front Sight, I have not attended any of their training mainly due to their prices. For the price you can attend a far more republe trainer such as Kyle Lamb, Vickers or Paul Howe. All three have oustanding track records, instruction and their prices are very low for the quality of instruction you get.

What type of course are you looking at taking and what do you want to gain from it? Are you looking for personal development or certification training? Individual level or Instructor level training?


----------



## 8'Duece (May 8, 2010)

If I get one more email from Mr. Ignatious (sp?)  I think I'll puke. 


Huge marketing program.  No experience with them.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 8, 2010)

Thursday, May 6, 2010
Dear XXXXXX,
I have not heard anything from Washington, DC yet regarding the hundreds of thousands of people who sent millions of "Don't Tread on Me Flags" to their federal representatives, but I can tell you that Front Sight is still opening envelopes from everyone who took advantage of my gift to them by purchasing the $419 Front Sight Lifetime Membership.
If you were one of the thousands that took advantage of the $419, Don't Tread On Me lifetime membership, please understand that we will begin priority mailing memberships late next week so you should have yours within 10-14 days.
And if you are one of the thousands who are e-mailing me asking for an extension on the deadline or a payment program, I want to help you too.
To be fair to those who fully participated and took advantage of my gift before the deadline, I cannot offer the exact same package, but if you read below you will find that I am extending the offer and providing a payment program for those who have requested it. 
*So here you go...*
*Let's put this "Don't Tread on Me" campaign into it's true, long term perspective... *
Please understand that unless those who utter such strong words have the ability to back them up with force, the slogan "Don't Tread on Me" becomes nothing more than a humorous notion to politicians who continually fail to recognize they are supposed to serve us--not the other way around. 
Just as a rattle snake is feared and respected ONLY because of it's fangs and venom, the Second Amendment commands respect from those who would otherwise steal our freedom and liberty ONLY because responsible citizens are ARMED--and more importantly, TRAINED to levels that exceed law enforcement and military standards.
My BIG REWARD to you is the opportunity to secure a lifetime of training to levels that exceed law enforcement and military standards, without any boot camp mentality or drill instructor attitudes. 
*I want to give you fangs and venom so you are always respected and never tread upon by anyone!* 
Here is what I mean...
*I have created the Front Sight, "Don't Tread on Me" Lifetime Membership.* 
I chose to include our most popular *handgun* courses and *rifle* courses. 
*Why handgun and rifle courses? *
Because with our handgun training, you will be confident to carry a handgun with you at all times and have the expert skills to control your immediate environment against any threats.
With our rifle training, you gain the additional ability to control your environment at distances as far out as you can identify threats. Such skill strikes fear in the hearts of those who would ever consider imposing their will against the people. 
*With Front Sight's handgun and rifle training, you sharpen the teeth of the Second Amendment and insure that nobody will ever consider treading on YOU.* 
Here is what you get with Front Sight's "Don't Tread on Me" Lifetime Membership...

*Attend the following courses Free of Charge and As Many Times As You Wish for the Rest of Your Life:*
Two Day Defensive Handgun
Two Day Practical Rifle
Four Day Defensive Handgun
Four Day Practical Rifle
With a Front Sight "Don't Tread on Me" Lifetime Membership you have the opportunity to obtain the Comfort of Skill at Arms with a handgun and rifle that most people could spend and entire career in the military or law enforcement and still not receive.
As those who attend our courses know, this is not marketing hype.
There is a good reason why Marine Corps officers, and law enforcement firearms instructors become members at Front Sight... It's because we can provide them with more consistent and expert firearms training than they get from their own agencies.
And when you become a Front Sight "Don't Tread on Me" Lifetime Member you will get to train right along side our nation's finest peacekeepers and warriors--men and women who DO understand the meaning of the Constitution--helping build a lifelong bond between the responsible armed citizens who are the backbone of our country's defense and the brave men and women who place themselves in harms way on a daily basis to protect and serve our nation.
*Guaranteed Placement in Your Courses with Two Weeks Advanced Enrollment*... No worries about whether your can "get into a course." As a member your spot is guaranteed. Just fax or e-mail your Application for Training within two weeks of the course date and you are in! Like everything else we offer, no other school can offer you such flexibility with your scheduling!
*Invitation to Annual July 4th Lifetime Members' Reunion Celebration*... So you and your family can celebrate July 4th each year in a manner that makes our Founding Fathers proud!
*Name etched in First Family Monument*... So generations from now, your grandkids will know you were part of the patriotic group who built Front Sight!
*Password to access exclusive and restricted First Family areas of web site *and e-mail forum... Now you can positively converse with all of our like minded First Family members!
*First Family Card and First Family Hat*... Identifying you to all students and staff as a loyal and supportive patriot assisting us in positively changing the image of gun ownership in our lifetime!
*What's the Value of Front Sight's "Don't Tread on Me" Lifetime Membership?*

The more you use your "Don't Tread on Me" Lifetime Membership, the more value it has. If you just attended each course ONCE the value would be $6,000, but I know you won't just take each course once. 
Why do I know this? Because after your first course, I know you will be absolutely blown away by how much you learned, how much fun you had, and how much you realize there is to master in the proper and professional use of the defensive handgun, that *you will want to return to attend *the Two Day Defensive Handgun, Four Day Defensive Handgun, Two Day Practical Rifle and Four Day Practical Rifle course with all your different handguns and rifles *for the rest of your life.*
*The Lifetime Value of Your "Don't Tread on Me" Lifetime Membership exceeds $40,000 or More!* 
*So What's it Going to Cost?*

*Choose ONE Payment Plan: *
____ 12 monthly credit card payments of $49 for a total cost of $588 
OR
____ Single payment of $499 (You Save $89.)
A Single Payment of ONLY $499.00
*I'm not joking, just $499. *
I will spell it out so you understand it is not a misprint: Four Hundred Ninety Nine Dollars!
*That's Right! Just $499. I'm giving it away to commemorate our "Don't Tread on Me" mail campaign and to THANK YOU for your participation. *
I told you that I would reward you in a BIG way for your participation in sending a clear and concise message to Washington, DC and that your reward would be worth thousands of dollars to you! As you can see I was not just talking. I'm putting my money behind you, to train you, and to strengthen our country. 
*Here is How to Take Advantage of Your Big Reward... *

Complete the Rapid Enrollment Online Form here:
https://www.frontsight.com/dtom-signup.asp
OR if paying by single payment check, print out the Rapid Enrollment Printable Form Here:
http://www.frontsight.com/newsletter/printDTOM.html
and mail it to Front Sight, PO Box 2619, Aptos, CA 95001 
*NOTE: The deadline to take advantage of this offer is Friday, May 14, 2010. *
Upon receipt, we will mail you back, in Priority Mail envelope, your "Don't Tread on Me" Lifetime Membership materials and you can start taking courses immediately! 
Again, it's very simple. Just follow the directions above.
*SPECIAL NOTE:* In order to be able to offer a membership with a lifetime value of over $40,000 for only $499 you have to help me by following the directions above to the letter and complying with the rules below so we are not inundated with unnecessary calls and e-mails. 
Please understand that I cannot give away our lifetime membership to thank you for your participation in sending a much needed message to Washington, DC and then also have to spend hundreds of thousands of dollars in time and logistics answering phone and e-mail questions that are already answered below.
*PLEASE read and comply with my requests here:* 
PLEASE read all of these Frequently Asked Questions below and Do Not call or e-mail me or my office about this offer UNLESS you have read everything, visited our website at www.frontsight.com, read it thoroughly and STILL have a question that was not answered. In other words, read everything that is available to you as it will answer 99.9% of your questions.
*Q.* Can I purchase more than one "Don't Tread on Me" Lifetime Membership?
*A.* Yes, you can purchase as many as you wish. Purchase memberships for each member of your family, friends, and shooting buddies. Simply place their name and address with your 5th Flag and attach a check, money order, or a credit card number and expiration date as payment for each membership you want to purchase. 
*Q.* Can I purchase more "Don't Tread on Me" Lifetime Memberships now and assign them to family and friends later?
*A.* Yes, you can purchase as many as you wish by simply writing how many memberships you want, including payment for them, and indicating you will assign names and addresses at a later date. The memberships will be listed under your name as "To Be Determined" awaiting you to assign them to anyone you wish. 
*Q.* Can I e-mail this offer to others?
*A.* Yes, please do. Make sure everyone who you e-mailed to encourage their participation in the "Don't Tread on Me" campaign now understands why you wanted them to participate.
*Q. *Can I apply any previous purchases toward this membership? 
*A. *This offer is significantly discounted (I'm essentially giving it away) to thank you for your participation so it is a stand alone offer and does not qualify for any trade-ins or credits from previous purchases. 
*Q.* Are Front Sight courses too physical for elderly or disabled people?
*A.* We have trained people in their 90's. As long as you can walk up to the firing line, stand for 10 minutes to shoot and walk back, we will work with you to make sure you do well.
*Q.* Am I guaranteed to get into the course that I select to attend?
*A.* Yes. As a lifetime member, as long as you send in an Application for Training so we have it at least two weeks before the course date you select, you will be guaranteed a spot in the course you select.
*Q.* How do I apply for a course date?
*A.* After becoming a member, go to our website to view and select your course and course date and simply complete the online Application for Training at least two weeks before your course date.
*Q.* Do I receive a confirmation for the course enrollment?
*A.* Yes, once we receive your completed Application for Training at least two weeks before the course date you select, we will e-mail you a Confirmation Letter.
*Q.* What is in the Confirmation Letter? 
*A.* Everything you need to know to prepare for the course. See this Frequently Asked Questions link for a copy of the standard Front Sight confirmation letter we send.
*Q.* Are there any other costs for the membership?
*A.* There is a $50 criminal background check fee that must be completed on all students, even CCW holders, law enforcement and military personnel for their first course only of each new calendar year. You are also responsible for travel, lodging, food and ammo. 
*Q.* Where is the training located?
*A.* On our world class 550-acre firearms training facility near Las Vegas, Nevada. 
*Q.* Are there reasonable hotels available?
*A.* Most students currently stay in one of three hotels in the town of Pahrump, 20 minutes from our training site that provide special rates for our students that range from $35 to $75 per night. See this Frequently Asked Questions link for a list of hotels near Front Sight. 
*Q.* Do we bring our own gun or do you have rentals available?
*A.* You can bring your own gun or we can rent everything you need for a Two Day Course for $50 and a Four Day Course for only $100.
*Q.* How do I transport my gun on the airlines?
*A.* See this Frequently Asked Questions link for the easy, proper procedure for Weapon Transportation.
*Q.* What's the catch?
*A.* There is no catch. I promised you a BIG Reward that was worth thousands of dollars to you if you helped send a clear, concise, yet powerful message to Washington DC and you did, so I am now thanking you in a way only I can--by giving you a lifetime of training worth tens of thousands of dollars for only $499. 
I know that once you attend our courses, you will want to attend everything we offer AND will also tell everyone you know to come to Front Sight. So you will then be helping me positively change the image of gun ownership in our lifetimes by spreading the good word about Front Sight. 
*Q.* What else do I need to know about the offer?
*A.* There is nothing else to know about the offer. Just follow the simple steps above or below and take advantage of it. For any other questions that I did not answer here, PLEASE go to Front Sight's Frequently Asked Questions Link http://www.frontsight.com/FirearmTraining/front-sight.asp to get answers to most if not all your questions: 
*Here is How to Take Advantage of Your Big Reward... *

Complete the Rapid Enrollment Online Form here:
https://www.frontsight.com/dtom-signup.asp
OR if paying by single payment check, print out the Rapid Enrollment Printable Form Here:
http://www.frontsight.com/newsletter/printDTOM.html
and mail it to Front Sight, PO Box 2619, Aptos, CA 95001 
*NOTE: The deadline to take advantage of this offer is Friday, May 14, 2010. *
Upon receipt, we will mail you back, in Priority Mail envelope, your "Don't Tread on Me" Lifetime Membership materials and you can start taking courses immediately! 
Again, it's very simple. Just follow the directions above. 
I look forward to seeing you, your family and friends in a Front Sight Course soon!
Thanks again for your patriotism.
Sincerely,
Dr. Ignatius Piazza
Founder and Director
Front Sight Firearms Training Institute
P.O. Box 2619
Aptos, CA 95001
http://www.frontsight.com
info@frontsight.com
1.800.987.7719


----------



## Polar Bear (May 8, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> If I get one more email from Mr. Ignatious (sp?) I think I'll puke.
> 
> 
> Huge marketing program. No experience with them.




LOL They are tagging my dad like crazy thats why I am asking here is the email


----------



## metalmom (May 8, 2010)

LMAO Duece!!! I felt the same way. Emails were overkill-finally unsubscribed. Cant even remember how I found them.


----------

